# Dish HD Packages, KTLA, WPIX etc question



## duihlein (Dec 25, 2003)

I currently have the AT120 with locals.
I get KTLA, WPIX and other UPN/WB channels from when Dish offered the SuperStation pack.

If I change to DishHD Silver plus locals will I lose the UPN/WB channels?
If so, my wife will surely kill me.
I guess the other option is add HD to my current package.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I kept my superstations, KTLA included, when I switched to Gold. I'd think you would too.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The superstations are usually part of the local channel qualifaction, not the HD package. So you should be good.


----------



## duihlein (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks for the input.
Upon furthur review of my bill it appears I pay 8.99 for locals instead of the 5.99 per month. I guess that's where they bundled the extra WB/UPN package. It would be nice if I would get access to their HD channels as well...

Not holding my breath on that one...


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

duihlein said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Upon furthur review of my bill it appears I pay 8.99 for locals instead of the 5.99 per month. I guess that's where they bundled the extra WB/UPN package. It would be nice if I would get access to their HD channels as well...
> 
> Not holding my breath on that one...


I questioned the 8.99 charge on my bill. The email that I got said that it is the bundle of your locals and the super stations. You actually save a couple of bucks with the bundle since both the locals and superstations are $5 each.

I'll probably drop the Superstations when I go to the Platinum package with locals.


----------

